# Unexplained flyers !



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I'm new to the forum, and have a question. I've been shooting for a while . I'll be shooting pretty good, and all of a sudden for no reason I miss the whole dern catch box!!¡!!!!! The next shot will be fine, anyone ever had this problem? Please help!!!!!!!!


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.

The problem is most likely in your release. It's very easy to lose concentration once in a while (especially so after a couple of good shots) and be inconsistent in the way you release the ball and pouch.

I would suggest you watch some YouTube videos on the subject (Bill Hayes has some very good ones, among others)

If that doesn't take care of the problem, put a camera on a tripod or have somebody film you while shooting.

You can then closely examine the difference between your good shots and your flyers, and the difference in technique between yourself and the grand masters of slingshot shooting such as, for example, Bill Hayes and Treefork.

Good luck, and never forget the most important thing: have fun! 
While you're having fun, learning comes easy. When bogged down in frustration, learning becomes nearly impossible.


----------



## H0w31rd (Oct 29, 2012)

Good answer, maybe also make sure your not flipping or moving your frame.


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

What elastics are you using? Overly-heavy pull weight can cause early fatigue and increase the likelihood/frequency of technique slips.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Thanks guys! Great advice!!! I'm not gonna get flustered I'll keep plugging away, only on film. Ill catch one sooner or later. Thanks again!!!!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Hang in there, you will have it mastered in no time. The #1 thing that helped me was one of Bill Hays videos. I haven't had any fork hits or shots that are off in space since then. I'm sorry I don't know how to transfer Bill's videos yo this page. You can go to Pocket Predator's website, it is listed on the main page. I had MJ, my wife and others watch to see if they could see why I had fly off ammo. We even had a friend take a video of me shooting. Not until I watched his video on teaching a beginner to shoot did I start shooting as well as I'm capable of. Another thing that I did, and still do is over think the whole shooting process. I picked a very large target, in fact as I remember it was an old quilt. I then put up a large piece of cardboard so I could check my grouping. I then preceded to try Bill's instructions on shooting form. Within a short amount of time I was grouping most of my shots. It's was almost like I had to just let my subconscious mind take over. One shooter that I feel is one of the best ever is MJ. If you watch him, he focuses on his target, then pulls the slingshot up and let's it fly. Sorry I didn't mean to get carried away, let me know how you are getting along with your shooting.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Thank you. Please get carried away anytime


----------



## Toolshed (Aug 4, 2015)

TAG is a great guy that I don't mind when he carries on!

My first thought is how are you a newbie with almost 500 posts?? hahaha

Yes on the videos.

Find other shooters and go to some meets. You'd be the first one in Arkansas on the google map. hinthint

Next is bands.

I like a light draw so I can shoot for an hour with no fatigue.

Make sure they are EQUAL LENGTH on both sides.

Pouch is the right size for the ammo. Too small the ammo slips out at release. Too large the pouch catches air and wobbles.

Anchor point
Consistent. Pick one spot and make sure you draw from there each time. I like using my ear and can adjust up and down to move the impact point down and up.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

So, the other night I was out shooting and was having a similar issue. This is something that almost never happens to me with flat bands. Upon investigation I noticed I messed up BIG time in cutting the bands and one side was way off and they were not uniform. Usually fliers are a release issue, but it wouldn't hut to investigate the bands themselves.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Ibojoe said:


> I'm new to the forum, and have a question. I've been shooting for a while . I'll be shooting pretty good, and all of a sudden for no reason I miss the whole dern catch box!!¡!!!!! The next shot will be fine, anyone ever had this problem? Please help!!!!!!!!


Did you work out the problem yet ?


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Problem solved long ago. This was my noobee question coming back to haunt me. I was having trouble with flyers from bending my thumb. Now strait thumb and no more problems. I want to thank you guys for still trying to help after all this time.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Ibojoe said:


> Problem solved long ago. This was my noobee question coming back to haunt me. I was having trouble with flyers from bending my thumb. Now strait thumb and no more problems. I want to thank you guys for still trying to help after all this time.


Glad to hear . The solution can always help the next guy .


----------



## spacepilot (Jul 13, 2016)

treefork said:


> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> > Problem solved long ago. This was my noobee question coming back to haunt me. I was having trouble with flyers from bending my thumb. Now strait thumb and no more problems. I want to thank you guys for still trying to help after all this time.
> ...


 I don't know about the next guy. I learned a lot from this thread. :thumbsup:


----------



## kupis (Jan 8, 2015)

I sometimes get flyers with tubes and don't know why. I see some people shooting super accurate with tubes. 2040 tubes and 8,75mm steels is good right?

Thanks

Enviado desde mi C5303 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

kupis said:


> I sometimes get flyers with tubes and don't know why. I see some people shooting super accurate with tubes. 2040 tubes and 8,75mm steels is good right?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Enviado desde mi C5303 mediante Tapatalk


I'm also less consistent with tubes. What I came up with: most people shoot tubes with ear attachment (like on Dankung slingshots) and they are ok with them.

I attach the tubes the same way as flats. So I think that the tubes rotate a little bit under the attachment (I wrap the tubes simply to the frame with flats). So the tubes are twisted; not straight. That IMO might cause some fliers.

I noticed that reattachment of the tubes to the frame helped, or made the things sometimes worse. So the attachment itself (that makes the tubes to be twisted) is the only thing that explains that for me.

Edit: it's probably important to note that I shoot now mainly BBs. So the ammo is very light. The problems would be I guess less visible with heavier ammo.


----------



## kupis (Jan 8, 2015)

Yes, I think if you use a bit of paracord to attach the tubes can help.

Enviado desde mi C5303 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

I feel like tubes need to be maxed out for accuracy.. or maybe shooting less tense tubes would be better.. but from my experience.. maxed out work better.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

If you miss the whole catch box....easy solution....build a bigger catch box.


----------

